# Who applied for MFA at FAMU this year?



## SammyJ (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey guys.

I've applied for the MFA in Directing at FAMU. Was wondering if anybody else applied? 

I'm kind of nervous. I really want to get in!!


----------



## intimatesecretary (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi, 

and are you going to study in Czech or did you apply to the FAMU International programme (which is not MFA, but a year-long mixed programme in English)?

(just curious, I study screenwriting there now)


----------



## SammyJ (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey,

I've applied for the International degree, and as I understood it it is a three-year MFA, check this link (http://www.famu.cz/eng/programs-in-...try-requirements-for-2009-2010-academic-year/)

How's your studies? What course/degree are you doing?

Best
Sammy


----------



## intimatesecretary (Mar 18, 2011)

> http://www.famu.cz/eng/programs-in-...try-requirements-for-2009-2010-academic-year/



Got it, my wrong there... the thing is, the "international" programme is pretty disparate from the "regular" one. I'm finishing my BFA in screenwriting here (but in Czech).

one great thing about FAMU in general is the access you can get to really amazing equipment and the school's location in the centre Prague, which is a stunning and beautiful place to live.

on the other hand, I am not doing my MFA (where I want directing as my focus) there for sure.

anyway, good luck and if you have questions about the school, go ahead (just I'm in a different programme there, so I'm not sure how much I can be of help)

best


----------



## Exposed Soul (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey Buddy,

Really glad that i found someone whos studeied at FAMU on these forums,

I have a few questions abt FAMU. Please do help

How is the One Year International Programme at FAMU and i wanna specialise in Cinematography so hows the dept at FAMU?

How tough is it to Get into FAMu, Considering its one if the best.

Do they have a limited intake? if yes, How many per batch?

Thanks


----------

